# I can't explan my job



## NShighlander2bt (22 Sep 2010)

Hi, i am a reservist with an interesting problem. I moved to the city for university and was attached posted to the local infantry unit. Back home everyone knew what the army reserve was, now when ever I say I have to work that night, seen leaving my dorm in uniform, or someone see pictures of me in uniform on facebook, I get when questioned about it. I tell them i am in the Army Reserve and they have no idea what that is. Now I know what the army reserve is but is there away to explain what I do in a fast simple way that civvies can understand?


----------



## bdave (22 Sep 2010)

Tell them you eat babies.


----------



## readytogo (22 Sep 2010)

gaurd the keebler elve's as they make cookies?


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Sep 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Tell them you eat babies.



So NOT funny.

Take the time to explain what you do. Part time infantry that trains on parade nights and weekends. 
Be honest and forthright. Don't BS them. You are the face of the CF in your neighbourhood, so when in uniform - behave.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Sep 2010)

It's like McDonald's.

McDicks has full time employee's and part time employee's.
You work part time.


----------



## Bluebulldog (22 Sep 2010)

I have to go with Jim on this one.

Take the time to explain that you're a serving member in the CF, just part time.

The more you elaborate on the better. If there hasn't been much exposure to the CF either primary or reserve in your area, consuder yourself the unofficial spokesperson.

Don't forget, many of the people you are talking to have had no opinion firsthand of the CF whatsoever. their opinions going forward will be based on how you conduct yourself. There may also be a few enquiries from people who may be considering joining, but have had no one to bounce questions off.


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2010)

They haven't served babies in CF kitchens for many, many years now.  EVERYBODY knows that.  :

Tell them you are a part-time soldier in Canada's Army.  You're a full time student and use the money you earn as a Reservist to get an education (If you're getting educational reimbuirsement, tell them that, too.)


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Take the time to explain what you do. Part time infantry that trains on parade nights and weekends.
> Be honest and forthright. Don't BS them. You are the face of the CF in your neighbourhood, so when in uniform - behave.



Agreed.  Before I ever thought seriously about joining I met someone in university who was an officer in the Naval Reserve.  I think I asked how he knew so much about something or other and he answered "I'm in the navy".  Conversation ensued and in five minutes I knew that we had a reserve force in which people could serve part-time while carrying on with their other lives.  (A couple or years later I was doing it too.)


----------



## Danjanou (22 Sep 2010)

Jim and Haggis advice is sound and I really can't add much. i remember being in University and serving in the Mo and facing the 
same issues ( and back then the average undergrad was even more ignorant and militant re the military than now).

Hey offer to drag one or two along on  a parade night for a wobbly pop in the mess after. Who knows they may find out what so many others have this is a lot better way to pay for their degree than a "McJob."


Haggis wasn't it that report on high cholesterol levels that had them remove the "other other white meat" from the haybox menus? 8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Sep 2010)

Yeah, too much baby fat was clogging up everyone's arteries.  Hard to be lean mean killin' machine when your cholesterol is up in triple digits.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Sep 2010)

That wouldn't be those lovely sandwiches with 128%+ of one's daily sodium?  I think some of those were recalled for listeria a few years back.


----------



## bdave (22 Sep 2010)

-700 milpoints? Jesus christ! That's gonna kill my progress in "Afghan Operations". Argh.  ;D


When people ask me what I do (as a reservist), the conversation usually goes like this:

Them: What's the army reserve?
Me: You're part of the Army, but it's part time. So you're allowed to have your own life but you have to dedicate some time to training.
For example, I attend university full time. If for one reason or an other, you can't dedicate all your time to the army, but are still interested, you can do reserve as opposed to regular. It also allows you to get your foot through the door, and see if you enjoy it. I know several people who did that, and are now going/are in the regular force.
We're basically a reserve force - hence the name. If something were to happen to Canada - invasion or disaster, we would be called on.

Them: So what do you do exactly?
Me: You basically train in whatever trade you do. For example my trade is blabla, and what it does is blabla. You have many different trades. You can be anything from a cook, musician, to a vehicle technician or infantry. Different flavors for different folks. You usually have one night a week where you go in and you are there for 3 hours or so on that one day. Sometimes you work weekends. So it really accommodates those who go to university, for example. In the summer you take courses, which are full time and can span up to 3 months. So you're also guaranteed employement.

Them: Do you have to go to war?
Me: No, you don't. You're not obligated to, since it's part time. They don't try to force your hand either. You can go if you want to. I know several people who have done so. However, if ever we were to be under attack, we would be obligated to defend Canada.

Them: Why did you decide to join?
Me: It's something that has always interested me. I'm proud of my country and so I wished to join.
The skills you learn are actually pretty damn cool and it beats bagging groceries. It's a "real job". The skills you learn will aid you in whatever job you decide to pursue later on in your life. Discipline, and all that, as well. It looks good on your resume and it pays well. If you're in university, they give you 2000 dollars a year, to help you out; up to a maximum of 8000 dollars. There are many reasons. Also, if you decide it's not for you, you can always opt out. 

Looks like alot of text, but it shouldn't take more than 2 minutes to go through (something like) that.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> Me: You're part of the Army, but it's part time. So you're allowed to have your own life but you have to dedicate some time to training.



I'm in the Regular Force and, contrary to popular beleif, i do have my own life.


----------



## bdave (22 Sep 2010)

You know what I meant. :

edit: If they don't know about the army they'll assume it's a full time commitment.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Sep 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> You know what I meant. :



So the OP is better equiped, i will say "no...what did you mean" ?


----------



## bdave (22 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So the OP is better equiped, i will say "no...what did you mean" ?





			
				bdave said:
			
		

> You know what I meant. :
> 
> edit: If they don't know about the army they'll assume it's a full time commitment.


----------



## Nauticus (22 Sep 2010)

This is a strange question. For me, anyway, it sounds like it would be a very easy one to answer.

"What do you do?"
Army reserve.

"What is army reserve?"
Part-time member of the Canadian Forces.

"What trade?"
Infantry.

"What's infantry?"
Part of the Combat Arms branch that specializes in combat and peacekeeping operations worldwide, among other things.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Sep 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> -700 milpoints? Jesus christ! That's gonna kill my progress in "Afghan Operations". Argh.  ;D



You should get a medal for that...or maybe it should be two?  One at -500 and then the next level at -1000?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (22 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm in the Regular Force and, contrary to popular beleif, i do have my own life.



True.  But it was issued to you, so you don't get to use it as often or how you would like to.   ;D


----------



## bdave (22 Sep 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> You should get a medal for that...or maybe it should be two?  One at -500 and then the next level at -1000?  ;D


 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (23 Sep 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> "What's infantry?"
> Part of the Combat Arms branch that specializes in combat and peacekeeping operations worldwide, among other things.


The role of the infantry is to close with and destroy the enemy -- I can't imagine _specializing_ in peacekeeping operations.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Sep 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The role of the infantry is to close with and destroy the enemy -- I can't imagine _specializing_ in peacekeeping operations.



Peacekeeping is a specific mission that was something we were good at - but gone the way of the dodo. A good part of our media and populace still beleive that is all we do.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Peacekeeping is a specific mission that was something we were good at - but gone the way of the dodo. A good part of our media and populace still beleive that is all we do.



I think our skill in Peacekeeping was coming from our Canadian culture and values, and how highly trained our troops were for it. Just like humanitarian missions. I don't think most units train for it (save DART), but we're damn good at it when we send troops on the ground. I agree that Peacekeeping in its traditional sense is dead, it will be at the very minimum "peace making" in the future.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2010)

Watch the tangent please.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Sep 2010)

quote from Bdave[-700 milpoints? Jesus christ! That's gonna kill my progress in "Afghan Operations". Argh.]  

Wow...MilRaped....Why didn't anyone who continued with your tangent get MilReamed as well?

Just Wondering.

"Bueller?"


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2010)

I'm sure the OP has the idea by now. 

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

